# Rocky Mountain Revue Summer League Thread..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

All things pertaining to the thread goes here. We haven't really had much discussion on it, might as well get it up. Sound good? Cool.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The roster is set, here's the 12 who are going to Utah..


> 14
> Edin Bavcic
> F	6-10	230	6/5/84	Bosnia-Herzegovina
> 25
> ...


LINK


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

The only two I'm really interested in seeing are our two draft picks, and Steven Smith; BEEZ said something about him, and he usually knows what he's talking about. Anyone know if any games are on NBA TV, more specifically Raptors NBA TV?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I didnt realize Steve gained that much weight. Hopefully its muscle.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I wonder with the added weight, if he'll be playing more of a 4 than a 3.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

What did his weight used to be?


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

He doesn't look like he put on much weight. I think they might have just added some weight on like how they do with height. Steven definitely is not 6'9, closer to 6'7. If he were 6'9 than he would've been drafted.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Only one 76ers game will be aired on NBATV, and it'll be on:
Tuesday, July 25 9 p.m. ET Philadelphia 76ers at Utah Jazz


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> He doesn't look like he put on much weight. I think they might have just added some weight on like how they do with height. Steven definitely is not 6'9, closer to 6'7. If he were 6'9 than he would've been drafted.


 To me he does and it seems considerable, its all upper body as well


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> What a country. In Edin Bavcic's first week in the United States, he left a Phillies game after six innings ("a little bit boring," he said), participated in his first practice with the 76ers, and tried to get adjusted from European basketball to the brand they play in the NBA.
> 
> "It was a very, very hard week for me," the 6-10 Bavcic, from Bosnia-Herzegovina, said yesterday before he accompanied the Sixers to Salt Lake City for today's start of the Rocky Mountain Revue summer league.
> 
> ...




LINK

Here's hoping he's not another Efthimos Rentzias.​


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> July 14: Sixers 88, Sonics 74
> The Philadelphia 76ers won their first game at the Rocky Mountain Revue with an 88-74 win against Seatlle. Shavlik Randolph led all scorers with 25 points (4-11 FG, 17-23 FT) and grabbed a game-high 13 rebounds. First round draft pick Rodney Carney added 17 points (8-16 FG) while Louis Williams contributed with 12 points (3-9 FG, 6-6 FT), five rebounds and five assists, and Philadelphia native Steven Smith finished with 13 points (6-13 FG) and five rebounds off the bench.
> 
> The Sixers trailed 30-18 after the first quarter as Seattle shot 70.6 percent (12-17 FG) in the opening frame. The 76ers defense buckled down and held the Sonics to just 44 points (15-42, .357 FG%) in the final three quarters.
> ...


LINK

Shavlik is proving that his active play can get him to the line in summer league as well as in the NBA. I mean 23 attempts from the line? Damn.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I hope DraftExpress has a write up coming, because I need more than this small write-up that Sixers.com has. ESPN and NBA.com don't have anything on the Rocky Mountain Revue either.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

> SALT LAKE CITY (July 14, 2006) - In game one of the Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue, things started very slowly as players and coaches got to know each other throughout the first quarter for both the Seattle Sonics and the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> Seattle’s first round pick, Mouhamed Sene, made his presence known early in the game at Salt Lake Community College on Friday scoring the first five points for Seattle and blocking two shots within the first minute of the game. Sene played only six minutes in the first quarter and scored seven points.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/06game1.html - Recap As Above

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/06game1.pdf - Box Score

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/2006_Rocky_Mountain_Revue.html - RM Revue Page


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> LINK
> 
> Shavlik is proving that his active play can get him to the line in summer league as well as in the NBA. I mean 23 attempts from the line? Damn.



is that a typo?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

rainman said:


> is that a typo?


Nope, I checked all the resources that are there, he shot 23 FTs, made 17 of them.

He was getting to the line at a good rate during the regular season, so hopefully he can do even more of that if given about 10-12 minutes of playing time during the season. As a roleplayer off the bench, I'm loving this guy.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nope, I checked all the resources that are there, he shot 23 FTs, made 17 of them.
> 
> He was getting to the line at a good rate during the regular season, so hopefully he can do even more of that if given about 10-12 minutes of playing time during the season. As a roleplayer off the bench, I'm loving this guy.



i sort of asked if it was a typo as a joke, people used to laugh at this guy when he was starting out at duke(mostly tarheel fans) but if you followed his career, which you probably have, he was either never healthy or was stuck behind guys like shelden williams. he usually had to play the away from the ball forward in the duke system which is tough because you dont see the ball much. defensively i always thought he was above average even in terms of the pro level, will be interesting to see where he goes now but i'll go as far as to say he can be more than just a guy that gets 10-12 mpg off the bench, i think if you surround him with the right people he could be good.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

rainman said:


> i sort of asked if it was a typo as a joke, people used to laugh at this guy when he was starting out at duke(mostly tarheel fans) but if you followed his career, which you probably have, he was either never healthy or was stuck behind guys like shelden williams. he usually had to play the away from the ball forward in the duke system which is tough because you dont see the ball much. defensively i always thought he was above average even in terms of the pro level, will be interesting to see where he goes now but i'll go as far as to say he can be more than just a guy that gets 10-12 mpg off the bench, i think if you surround him with the right people he could be good.


Ah, okay.. had no idea you were joking, as some people still think he's a stiff.

I didn't really follow his career closely, I knew he was a highly touted recruit and was underperforming at first, then had the surgery. I really thought when he came back from the surgery, he showed flashes of potential. 

After his junior year and him coming out, I questioned it. I also really questioned Billy King signing him, I thought he was doing a favor. He really proved me wrong. Shavlik really responded well to the coaching (or advising) of Moses Malone as he was the most active and aggressive big from the first moment he touched the floor. I mean he turned me into a fan, faster than any player in league history.

When I was saying 10-12 minutes, I was referring to this upcoming season. I'd like to see him continuously progress before expecting too much from him, but as of right now I see no reason he can't grow into a role similar to Jeff Foster's in Indiana.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

rainman said:


> i sort of asked if it was a typo as a joke, people used to laugh at this guy when he was starting out at duke(mostly tarheel fans) but if you followed his career, which you probably have, he was either never healthy or was stuck behind guys like shelden williams. he usually had to play the away from the ball forward in the duke system which is tough because you dont see the ball much. defensively i always thought he was above average even in terms of the pro level, will be interesting to see where he goes now but i'll go as far as to say he can be more than just a guy that gets 10-12 mpg off the bench, i think if you surround him with the right people he could be good.


He's got the size and a very decent looking shot. If he can board on a regular basis and not get abused in the post he should find consistent minutes in our rotation as a complimentary player. The 23 attempts from the line and 13 rebounds show some aggressiveness, which is a great thing.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i havent seen him play as of late so i'll defer to you guys but he always had the potential, as a highschool junior he was probably the best prospect in the country in his class, of course that doesnt guarantee anything. i think on the surface he could give you an aaron williams look but i think somewhere deep down he's better than that, stay tuned.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No draftexpress write-up.. :sigh:

I guess that had to do with the fact they were overextended with Orlando, Vegas, and Summer Pro League going on at once. With Orlando and Vegas done with, I have to believe they'll start covering the Rocky Mountain Revue.

Let's take a look at the statlines of players who will (or have a chance) to make the team..

*Bobby Jones* only played 2:30, left the game with an injured ankle. In his playing time he had a steal, a turnover and a personal foul.

*Rodney Carney* played 31:34, scored 17 points (8-16 from the field, 1-2 from 3), didn't get to the line. 2 rebounds, 2 blocked shots, an assist, a steal, 3 fouls and a turnover.

*Shavlik Randolph* played 34:20, scored 25 points (4-11 from the field, 17-23 FTM-A), 13 rebounds (3 offensive), 4 assists, 2 blocks, 2 steals. 4 turnovers, 3 fouls.

*Louis Williams* played 33:03. Scored 12 points (3-9 from the field, 6-6 FTM-A), 5 rebounds (2 offensive), 5 assists, 2 steals, block. 6 turnovers, 3 fouls.

*Edin Bavcic* played 19:18. 6 points (2-4 FGM-A, 2-2 3PM-A), rebound, steal. Five fouls.

*Steven Smith* played 20:20. 13 points (6-13 FGM-A, 1-1 FTM-A), 5 rebounds (2 offensive), 2 steals, assist. 3 Turnovers, no fouls.

You have to take these stats with a grain of salt, because summer league stats are notorious for how inaccurate they are.

Interesting note:
Paccelis Moreande (sound familiar?) was the player the Sixers drafted in the 2003 draft that they eventually traded to Seattle for Willie Green. This is his second summerleague with the Sonics (first was in 2003), and he started and played 7:14, from the stateline he didn't do anything memorable.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> He's got the size and a very decent looking shot. If he can board on a regular basis and not get abused in the post he should find consistent minutes in our rotation as a complimentary player. The 23 attempts from the line and 13 rebounds show some aggressiveness, which is a great thing.


Aggressiveness is not a problem. He's the human floor burn. In his first game, he filled the lane on a missed shot and slammed home a putback dunk. I was sold on that play. He's one of those team first guys. I'm loving the acquisition of players like Randolph and Bobby Jones because these are the type of players you build good teams with.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Aggressiveness is not a problem. He's the human floor burn. In his first game, he filled the lane on a missed shot and slammed home a putback dunk. I was sold on that play. He's one of those team first guys. I'm loving the acquisition of players like Randolph and Bobby Jones because these are the type of players you build good teams with.


totally agree, i would also say it may take another year of not making the playoffs and adding a super from the class of 07, just my take.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

rainman said:


> totally agree, i would also say it may take another year of not making the playoffs and adding a super from the class of 07, just my take.


Which is exactly what I'm hoping for. Especially since the team is going to be losing a first rounder in one of the upcoming years via the Glenn Robinson trade.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Draft Express Write Up


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> <font size="4">Philadelphia </font><br>
> <br>
> <b><a target="_blank" href="http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=231">Louis Williams</a></b>- Looks stronger then last year and remains very quick with and without the ball. He remains an instinctive scorer, but his point guard skills have improved to the point that he can make the most passes that are needed. He could be solid change-up with his speed and scoring ability off the bench.<br>
> <br>
> ...


LINK

For those who can't be bothered with clicking the link.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> SALT LAKE CITY (July 15, 2006) – The Utah Jazz (1-0) began their second game of the Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue in front of another sold out crowd at the Lifetime Activities Center at Salt Lake Community College. With three key players out for the Philadelphia 76ers (1-0) out, on paper it looked like the marquee game of the second night was going to be another blowout, but that’s why they play the game.
> 
> Shavlik Randolph, the leading scorer for Philadelphia had to leave the team due to personal reasons last night. Randolph had 25 points in game one of the 76ers’ Revue yesterday. Rodney Carney scored 17 points for Philadelphia last night and he was not able to play in tonight’s game after straining his left hamstring. Bobby Jones strained his right hamstring yesterday in limited time.
> 
> ...


LINK

Damn, lost three players and still won? Not bad. This is the game that will be aired on NBATV on Tuesday.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I got to hand it to ya guys. After I saw that we went up by 15 and everything was clicking I figured we would blow you guys out like we did the hawks. But in the second half you guys played outstanding defense forcing 18 turnovers in the second half. There were a few too many calls against the jazz in the 4th. But the refs are learning just as much as the players still a win nonetheless. Louis had some nice moves spinning away from his defender and getting a nice layup. I was disappointed that we didn't get to see Carney and Jones.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Glad to see that they are making their mark on defense. I hope we sign Steven Smith, he could really add some depth at the 3 or 4, very talented guy. Sounds like a nice game from Louis Williams, looks like he is progressing at a nice rate. He's going to need to improve on the 5 assists to 5 turnover ratio though. Good win by a limited roster, especially since they were playing guys like Deron Williams and Brewer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> <font size="6">Philadelphia 76ers 81 Utah Jazz 74 </font><br>
> <br>
> <font size="4">Philadelphia</font><br>
> <br>
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> SALT LAKE CITY (July 17, 2006) – Day three of the 2006 Reebok Rocky Mounatin Revue began as the Dallas Mavericks and the Philadelphia 76ers took the court at 3:00 on Monday afternoon. Dallas Mavericks head coach, Avery Johnson watched intently from his seat in the stands at the Lifetime Activities Center at Salt Lake Community College as his Mavs got off to a slow start as the 76ers led 12-5 early.
> 
> Dallas big man, Pavel Podkolzin was dressed in street clothes as he watched the game. The Dallas coaches decided to give the 7’5” center from Russia the day off. Pops Mensah-Bonsu was also absent from the lineup for the Mavericks, but he was dressed.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Williams with 27 points, if only he could do that against NBA players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> Williams with 27 points, if only he could do that against NBA players.


I want him to succeed, but I kinda hope he can't put up 27 points against NBA players.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I thought they were trying to make him a point guard?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> I thought they were trying to make him a point guard?


He's forced to score with all of the injuries the team has suffered. It's hard to figure out where he stands, because on one hand.. they talk about the progress he's made in one write-up on Draftexpress, and then in the next they talk about how poor his PG skills are. If he can't be a PG, then I guess that makes him a third guard like I figured.

Here are some pics from summerleague off of the Sixers website..









Louis Williams









Shavlik Randolph









Steven Smith









Louis Williams









Marshall Strickland









Louis Williams


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> July 18: Sixers 87, Spurs 61 | Boxscore
> The San Antonio Spurs (2-1) scored the first eight points of the game and led 14-4 at one point in the first quarter, but Philadelphia, the only undefeated team in the Revue, cut the lead to two points with a last second tip in before the quarter break.
> 
> In the second quarter, the 76ers took the lead for the first time in the game with a Glen McGowan bucket with 6:30 left in the first half. Thanks to McGowan’s 11 points in the first half, Philadelphia took the seven point lead at the half. While the Spurs shot 45 percent, the 76ers shot just 35 percent from the floor, yet the 76ers were 11-of-11 from the free throw line.
> ...


LINK


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I hear you Coates. Louis's statlines have been bittersweet so far. You look at the scoring numbers and get pretty impressed until you see the other intangibles. For example, this game was impressive with the 23 points on 9 of 18 shooting, a very acceptable 50%. Than you see that he had 4 assists to 8 turnovers which really isn't acceptable at all. I'm not sure whether the summer league is more or less conducive to turnovers b/c of the sloppy play but your not facing top notch competition, either. From a glass half full perspective, this team seems to be playing the kind of ball that we hope the Sixers will play. The defense seems top notch, getting the opposing team to turn it over. They get to the line and convert and sounds like they are showing a lot of hustle. Good stuff.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> <font size=4>Philadelphia</font><br />
> <br />
> <b><a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=231>Louis Williams</a></b>- used his quickness and offensive instincts to score 23 points with 4 assists . He hit tough angled shots off the glass, floaters in the lane and step back jumpers out to 3 feet beyond the 3 point line. His full court press defense has earned 3 or 4 steals and easy dunks or layups. His court vision is still limited and he can be baited into bad passes, to the tune of 8 turnovers. Also he is making a habit of he freezing his man with a crossover, stepping back, and drilling a 3-pointer to beat the buzzer.<br />
> <br />
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> I hear you Coates. Louis's statlines have been bittersweet so far. You look at the scoring numbers and get pretty impressed until you see the other intangibles. For example, this game was impressive with the 23 points on 9 of 18 shooting, a very acceptable 50%. Than you see that he had 4 assists to 8 turnovers which really isn't acceptable at all. I'm not sure whether the summer league is more or less conducive to turnovers b/c of the sloppy play but your not facing top notch competition, either. From a glass half full perspective, this team seems to be playing the kind of ball that we hope the Sixers will play. The defense seems top notch, getting the opposing team to turn it over. They get to the line and convert and sounds like they are showing a lot of hustle. Good stuff.


The one good thing about Louis is they have been saying he's good defensively. Though this season, if he's not ready for good minutes by the time the season rolls around I'd love to see him get a few games in at Roanoke.

I've been pleased with the results, but it's kind of bittersweet since the majority of these guys aren't going to be making the team. I would've loved it if Carney, Jones, and Randolph could've played throughout the duration of the summer league, but considering this team's history that might be asking too much. It would've given a better glimpse in how these players would perform as a team, right now it seems (from what I'm reading) to be more like AAU ball.

Also, I won't read into stats a whole lot because remember John Salmons dominated the Shaw League up in Boston a few years back and didn't bring any of that play to the preseason or regular season.

Also Edin Bavcic had his first good game, is that because of competition? Or is he really getting the hang of it? The Sixers last International player was Efthimos Rentzias who was supposed to be able to shoot, but couldn't do much of anything.. I'm really hoping that Edin was just getting used to the different style of play and that he could be a nice bench guy, unlike Rentzias.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Steven Smith is a name to watch out for. His game is very similar to Al Harringtons', only he is a better defender and rebounder.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Steve too me has been a consistent. Ah to each his own


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> SALT LAKE CITY (July 20, 2006) -- The Seattle SuperSonics (2-2) faced off with the Philadelphia 76ers (4-0) for the second time in the Rocky Mountain Revue. The Sonics got off to a hot start, pushing ahead 19-6 halfway through the first quarter.
> 
> Despite the slow start for the 76ers, they pulled themselves to within four points at the half with a strong first-half performance from big man Glen McGowan who had 11 points and four rebounds in the first 20 minutes of play.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I really hope we sign Steven Smith. Hopefully he wants to stick around Philly, he could be a contributor right away.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm hoping we sign him also.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> <font size=4>Philadelphia 76ers</font><br />
> <br />
> <b><a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=76>Rodney Carney</a> </b>-played his normal high speed game. He repeatedly tried to post the smaller Seattle guards with no success but his turnaround jumper over either shoulder looked smooth and polished. In the 2 games he has played this Revue his intensity is much more consistent then his college experience. He defense has been very good and he is effective as a finisher and scorer. In crunch time he scored two big buckets: one a nice right-handed drive and layup over Swift's outstretched hands and the other a deep step back 3 point shot. <br />
> <br />
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> SALT LAKE CITY (July 21, 2006) -- In game one of the final day at the 2006 Rocky Mountain Revue, the Atlanta Hawks (2-3) took on the Philadelphia 76ers (4-1). The Revue’s two leading scorers faced off for the first time. Marvin Williams of Atlanta and Louis Williams of Philadelphia were the only two players in the league to average over 20 points a game. The two Williams’ didn’t disappoint.
> 
> Louis Williams scored 17 points in the first half to give the 76ers a eight point lead at the break. Marvin Williams led the Hawks with 12 at the half, but only managed to score one point in the third quarter, as the 76ers made some halftime adjustments to slow the league’s leading scorer.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Coatesvillain for the stats, for some reason my computer won't show them. I would love to see you post the leauge leaders results if you are able to please. And i love the fact that you guys also got Carney i think he was the steal of the draft and will do well in Philiy


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That's awesome Louis Williams is doing good. Where does he fit in the rotation when the season begins?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

NBA thoughts:

Louis Williams: 8 turnovers, 5 turnovers, 7, then a nice game of 3 when his team was at full strength...It seems to me we really can't blame Louie for his mess ups, it looks more like coaching errors. Louie has shown an ability to get around the rack and score at will. And as for the fan that said he probably can't average 27 PPG in the NBA, in the 18 and under Olympic play, he averaged 27. Olympic and NBA are two different things. Overall I like that he got time, dissapointed at the turnovers. And it glares directly at the coaching staff. 

Rodney Carney: He's been the most impressive during the summer leagues, showing me he was more then a athlete. He's shown he has a jumper, he can penertrate, and he can get above or under the rim. His game is more developed then Iguodala, but these 2 will create havoc defensively. 

Steven Smith: Rebounds the ball well, scores at an even pace and gives us great hustle. He'll likely make the rotation on a team re-commited to the defensive end. (So Billy King says A LA Andy Reid with the running game) 

Edin Bavacic: Shooting seems to be his greatest strength, but he's also reportedly very intelligent in the NBA game. His 20/10 statline is great. Granted this is all Summer-league stuff, but even the littlest of things are signifcant. He might make the roster. 

Bobby Jones: Although a good defender, his already injury-history in the NBA tells me he needs to be developed, send him, Williams and Smith to Roanoke immediately.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> NBA thoughts:
> 
> Louis Williams: 8 turnovers, 5 turnovers, 7, then a nice game of 3 when his team was at full strength...It seems to me we really can't blame Louie for his mess ups, it looks more like coaching errors. Louie has shown an ability to get around the rack and score at will. And as for the fan that said he probably can't average 27 PPG in the NBA, in the 18 and under Olympic play, he averaged 27. Olympic and NBA are two different things. Overall I like that he got time, dissapointed at the turnovers. And it glares directly at the coaching staff.
> 
> ...


Don't read too much from the stats.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't really, but I am hopeful, give me that bit of peace if you will. 

Off-Topic: How many of us think Andy Reid will ACTUALLY commit to the running game. I say NO. Because he doesn't have the assests to do it with.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Off-Topic: How many of us think Andy Reid will ACTUALLY commit to the running game. I say NO. Because he doesn't have the assests to do it with.


The Eagles will never be completely committed to the run, because Andy Reid has always been a pass first guy so the run/pass ratio will never be 50-50. It'll probably be 40-60, or 45-55, no more 20-80.

The Eagles have a solid RB core, they just need a fullback, I'm not too enthused with Thomas Tapeh and Josh Parry battling it out for that job.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's where we disagree: The NFL is getting bigger badder, in particular the NFC east. I don't think Small-backs are gonna suceed with defensive teams like the Redskins. Even the Cowboys got better (slightly) in that area. With the 45th pick in the draft, LENDALE WHITE (6-4) was available to us. While Reggie Bush gave you yards, Lendale White was the big threat for the trojans in terms of getting into the endzone. A big-back like Lendale White would be great for Donovan McNabb. Just imagine him with Vince Young.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Here's where we disagree: The NFL is getting bigger badder, in particular the NFC east. I don't think Small-backs are gonna suceed with defensive teams like the Redskins. Even the Cowboys got better (slightly) in that area. With the 45th pick in the draft, LENDALE WHITE (6-4) was available to us. While Reggie Bush gave you yards, Lendale White was the big threat for the trojans in terms of getting into the endzone. A big-back like Lendale White would be great for Donovan McNabb. Just imagine him with Vince Young.


I'd rather have Brodrick Bunkley and Winston Justice than LenDale White. The two play positions that are infinitely more important than runningback.

Big running backs are overrated, a lot of the guys who get the tough yards are smaller more compact players. For example look at Tiki Barber, despite the fact the Giants had Brandon Jacobs as the big back, but Tiki Barber handled the whole load including most of the short yardage carries.

It's not the size of the player, it's the talent and willingness to make the play.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

So is that implying guys like Edgerrin James and Jerome Bettis were useless to the Colts and Steelers when they were contenders?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> So is that implying guys like Edgerrin James and Jerome Bettis were useless to the Colts and Steelers when they were contenders?


Find where I implied that, and I'll give you rep points.

I'm saying big backs in general are overrated, two of the best backs of all time Emmitt Smith and Walter Payton by today's definition would be smaller backs but they were extremely tough in the short yardage game. Not everyone has to be the size of Christian Okoye to move the pile.

Look at Warrick Dunn who only weighs 180 lbs. and yet is one of the better short yardage guys in the NFL. Why is that? He has one of the NFL's better fullbacks in Justin Griffith leading the way for him (ironically Griffith is one of the smaller FBs in the NFL). Also you must remember that it's more than just the runner it's the offensive line, and the fullback as well who help him do his job.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Guys can't run through holes that are not there. Thats why Winston Justice was the right pick. It is a lot harder to find a guy that can protect your QB's blindside than find a big back that will never get any use in this offense anyway. Moats and Westbrook are good backs. I get pissed off like everyone else when they throw the ball on 3rd and 1 but you take the bad with the good. Coates is right about a 60-40 ratio will be the most run oriented you will ever see this team. It doesn't have anything to do with the NFC East getting bigger or meaner because you can't hit what you can't catch, and Moats and Westy in the open field is very hard to catch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't want to take this too far off topic, so we can take it to the Eagles forum..
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=385

Not as many people post there as here (sad, really) but we can get it jumping.


----------

